# black headed caique



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

can anyone point me in the direction of some good care sheets for these/tell me your experiences with 'em?

going to look at some whilst i'm off for the summer hopefully and then get one when i'm ready i think :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a good book on Caiques

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caiques-Complete-Pet-Owners-Manual/dp/0764134469

Awesome little parrots with a reputation for being quite hyper and very playful. I'd love one but they are too noisy for me. There are a few people on here who keep them I think


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

samurai said:


> This is a good book on Caiques
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caiques-Complete-Pet-Owners-Manual/dp/0764134469
> 
> Awesome little parrots with a reputation for being quite hyper and very playful. I'd love one but they are too noisy for me. There are a few people on here who keep them I think


thank you 

my neighbours shouldn't mind the sound anyway, they're all avid bird keepers anyway so they're hypocrites if they complain really


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

i have one and they are helarious!!! lol she plays alllll day, hangs from the toys by one foot and swings herself then lets go lol lies on her back and lifts pens with her feet etc.. sleeps upside down on the floor sometimes lol only noisy when she isnt getting attention lol love to bath aswel


----------

